# Clevage!



## barry richardson (Oct 11, 2015)

I love the term Doc gave me for this style, I say it every chance I get... clevage...This one is Acacia, trying a little different cleavage termination here. about 8x11. oil finish on it.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Sprung (Oct 11, 2015)

Barry, I really really like this style of piece from you. It's pieces like this that make me really hope to someday be able to add one of your pieces to my small, but growing collection of works of fellow WB members.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 11, 2015)

Love the heart sap combo ! You make it look easy Barry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 11, 2015)

Ahhhhhhhhh man totally awesome. As usual

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2015)

Musical cleavage. I see the bottom portion of a bass clef between the . . . . things that make cleavage possible. 

Barry whatever you call it - it's outrageously gorgeous.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 11, 2015)

Barry, that's not as pretty as some cleavage I've seen, but it sure is beautiful! Great job as usual!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 11, 2015)

Tony said:


> Barry, that's not as pretty as some cleavage I've seen, but it sure is beautiful! Great job as usual!!! Tony


First you want to grab hold of his carob and now you're admiring his cleavage? I'm worried about you, Tony.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Oct 11, 2015)

SENC said:


> First you want to grab hold of his carob and now you're admiring his cleavage? I'm worried about you, Tony.



Sorry Henry, I seem to have a Man crush on Barry......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 11, 2015)

hmmmmm..... instead.......
Tan Lines?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 12, 2015)

Totally awesome man! 

The carving detail is sweet. Kinda looks like a musical note like Kevin said.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (Oct 12, 2015)

Outstanding!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 12, 2015)

You know...were it anyone else posting with this title...I'd wonder what was inside. I really like these forms Barry, and the contrasting sap and heart wood on this one is sweet. Excellent job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 12, 2015)

Outstanding piece. As difficult as it is to measure up to the title you came as close a possible  Really nice piece. There seems to be more subtlety in the curves that make the overlap that almost give a cloth look. Just outstanding.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 12, 2015)

Awesome Barry....simply awesome.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## parkprimus (Oct 14, 2015)

Very cool vase. It reminds me of a tulip blossom. I really like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 14, 2015)

Wow, that is REALLY cool.

Any idea what kind of wood it is? "Acacia" is not much more specific than saying it's "wood".


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 15, 2015)

phinds said:


> Wow, that is REALLY cool.
> 
> Any idea what kind of wood it is? "Acacia" is not much more specific than saying it's "wood".


Willow Acacia


----------



## lonewolf (Oct 15, 2015)

Simply put. Barry this peice defines art in so many ways. Awsome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Oct 15, 2015)

another outstanding vessel Barry 
really like the look of the wood, with the sapwood contrast, the smooth flowing curvature, and that finish takes it over the top, well done 
What do you use for your carving ? done by hand? or with a tool ?


----------



## justallan (Oct 15, 2015)

Just simply friggin' awesome, Barry.
Great work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow.......just......wow! Absolutely beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Oct 16, 2015)

This is a genuine work of art! :D

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 17, 2015)

She's a beauty! I like the little curl at the bottom of the neckline.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 22, 2015)

Yep that pretty much covers it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 22, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Yep that pretty much covers it.



I do like me some Ginger! Tony


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 22, 2015)

Holy smoke ! Keep us a beast barry when ya post your work , so we can have a druele rag handy.......very neat !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

